# Berried Red Cherry Shrimp?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you'll look more closely, you'll see that those eggs are not in the stomach- they're external to the shrimp, being carried in the shrimp's swimmerettes.

If you can see eggs- the shrimp is berried! :thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Your shrimp is Pregnant! You will have babies in 21-28 days.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> Your shrimp is Pregnant! You will have babies in 21-28 days.


Well, unless the shrimp dies or drops the eggs. :icon_cry:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Why would you even bring something like that up? Thats much more improbable then the shrimp carrying the eggs to term.



FrostyNYC said:


> Well, unless the shrimp dies or drops the eggs. :icon_cry:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

FrostyNYC said:


> Well, unless the shrimp dies or drops the eggs. :icon_cry:












Half-full or half-empty?


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

^ half full... i'm thirsty. lol


----------



## Athos710 (Dec 14, 2008)

The glass is twice as big as it needs to be?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

athos710 said:


> the glass is twice as big as it needs to be?


lol!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> Why would you even bring something like that up? Thats much more improbable then the shrimp carrying the eggs to term.


Bsmith, its also possible the earth could implode and shrimp and man disappear together forever.

Homer, I meant no disrespect, and obviously you're doing things right. You've been on the boards for years it seems, and Im surprised this is your first berried shrimp. Congrats. If it IS the first time your shrimp are berried, I think they may be more likely to drop their eggs. I know a two of mine dropped their first time. But that could just be my bad luck and/or my poor shrimp skillz.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Thanks folks. 

FrostyNYC, I take no offense. I have not previously had success with keeping cherry shrimp alive in the past. And the same with Ghost Shrimp. The only shrimp that I have been able to successfully keep have been Amano Shrimp. That is why, I have never witnessed a berried shrimp. 

The only reason that I have cherry shrimp is that I needed to populate the 3 gallon experimental tank as per my signature and there was a guy locally who was selling a clump of java moss plus some cherry shrimp of only $3. He told me three but I counted at least 3 adults and many babies, so it seemed to be too good a deal to pass up. 

To be honest, I am not too worried if it does not deliver as it is only a 3 gallon tank and I have no idea how many shrimp that tank will be able to sustain long term. I can scoop some out and either put them in a 10 gallon with some Amano Shrimp or in a 5 gallon, but in the 5 gallon the Dwarf Aquatic frog may think they are food. With the Amano Shrimp I am not sure how the cherry shrimp will co-exist given the size difference. The Amano Shrimp are about 3-5X the size of the cherry Shrimp and as it is the Amano Shrimp fight amongst themselves for any food.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well Congratulations to you Homer on your first berried rcs!!!!

I hope she goes full term for you!

Keep us posted and good luck to you!

lol

Cindy


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh and I asked the question to as to why it looked like they were constantly moving their around with their and was told that was so they don't develop a fungus or something like that. It's in one of my posts on these last 2 or 3 pages here if you want to look.

Hope that helps.

Cindy


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

CKJ said:


> Oh and I asked the quest to as to why it looked like they were constantly moving them around with their and was told that was so they don't develop a fungus or something like that. It's in one of my posts on these last 2 or 3 pages here if you want to look.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Cindy


The female shrimp moves them around with her swimmerettes to keep the aerated.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you epic for setting me on the right path with the correct info!!! I pulled up my berried shrimp post where I was given that info and was hoping you might post there about this as well so that in the future when someone reads it they will have the right info.

Sorry to be any trouble i'm still learning and feel bad for passing any miss information!

Thanks

Cindy


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

CKJ said:


> Thank you epic for setting me on the right path with the correct info!!! I pulled up my berried shrimp post where I was given that info and was hoping you might post there about this as well so that in the future when someone reads it they will have the right info.
> 
> Sorry to be any trouble i'm still learning and feel bad for passing any miss information!
> 
> ...


That's why we're all on this forum...to share and learn new information and to help others.


----------



## RandomKayos (Oct 3, 2008)

They keep them areated with movement to prevent fungus so both info is correct. They will also use thier smaller feeder legs to clean the eggs as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Yay! So glad I remember what i'm told! Whew! Thanks to you both for keeping me straight! I'm sure not everything i'm told is correct but this time I ended up being right in a round about sorta way! I learned something more about why they do that!

lol

Cindy


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

CKJ said:


> Well Congratulations to you Homer on your first berried rcs!!!!
> 
> I hope she goes full term for you!
> 
> ...


Thanks CKJ! Will update in due time.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Your shrimp is Pregnant! You will have babies in 21-28 days.


I'm gonna split some hairs...

She's _*not*_ pregnant, she was only pregnant in the short time between when she mated and when she laid the eggs.

:flick:


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got into these shrimp 2-3 months ago and have more than 40 shrimplets now and a TON more on the way. I hate to say it, but we now find shrimp more interesting than fish.

(Well, our South American Puffers are still our favorite pets with personality, but we watch the shrimp more).

Some photos of berried (not pregnant) shrimp from our tanks.























































and... here is something closer to what you are probably looking at now:












... last but not least, pretty soon you'll have a lot of these little guys all over the place. If you see 3 of them, rest assured there are a dozen more hiding in the gravel.











Sorry for the photo overload.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

infopimp said:


> ... last but not least, pretty soon you'll have a lot of these little guys all over the place. If you see 3 of them, rest assured there are a dozen more hiding in the gravel...


Thanks for the photos. That pretty much confirms it. It should get interesting with only a 3 gallon tank. It is too early to break out the champagne though.

Lol, and why is everyone picking on Bsmith782. Poor guy tries to help, and pays for it. FWIW, Bsmith782, I appreciate your help/support. Thanks.


----------

